# budget 8+1 phases motherboard??????



## Tarun (Sep 25, 2011)

hi guys i run a Athlon II X4 640 with a crappy Gigabyte M68MT-S2P i wanted to upgrade my motherboard to a decent 4+1(Vrm heatsinked is possible) or a decent 8+1 phases motherboard supporting a 125w cpu with 4 dimm slots. my budget is 4k or max 4.5k  pls help


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2011)

Get Asus M4A88T-M @ ~4.5k


----------



## Tarun (Sep 26, 2011)

something cheaper then that though that board is pretty interesting


----------



## topgear (Sep 27, 2011)

^^ that's the best you can get for ~4.5k - for something cheaper look for Asus M4A88T-M LE - 400 bucks cheaper with 2 dimm slots only


----------



## Tarun (Sep 27, 2011)

i would rather go for M4A88T-M 

how about a M4A78LT-M or GA-78LMT-S2P ??????


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2011)

GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1) is a good mobo with support for upcoming Am3+ cpu ( read BullDozer ) but while buying make sure it has 3.1 rev and the cpu socket is black colored - which means it has native support for Am3+ ie BullDozer cpus and is more future proof


----------



## Tarun (Sep 28, 2011)

thanx topgear  but i have a doubt which would be better for overclock my X4 640 uptill 4Gigs on air (TX3)


----------



## topgear (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't think you'll be able to push the 640 to 4 Ghz with Air Cooling - the max you can get will be around ~3.-/3.8 Ghz - for that I think you should either opt for GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1) or Asus M4A88T-M but going with GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1) makes more sense as it has Am3+ socket which means it's more future proof


----------



## Tarun (Sep 29, 2011)

thanx i think i will gofor 78LMT

sorry to bugg u Topgear but the only thing i m worry that 78LMT has only 2 Dimm Slots i wanted  a 4  dimm slotted mobo i have 4x3 RAM set at my place but i am waiting for the new mobo is ther any ohter mother with same features with 4 DIMM and at the same price


----------



## topgear (Sep 30, 2011)

if you are getting GA-78LMT-S2P make sure it's rev 3.1 - the cpu scoket should be black colored which means AM3+ support 

It's very hard to find any good mobo under 3k with 4 Dimm slots as this falls under value category and the market is flooded with mobo with 2 dimm slots - anyway, if I find something useful I'll let you know


----------



## Tarun (Sep 30, 2011)

^^^ + reps buddy u surely are very patient 

how about a Biostar TA785G3 heard its costs under 4k ???????


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2011)

^^ it does not have Am3+ socket - so it won't support upcoming BullDozer cpus but if you only plan to use the Athlon II X4 640 with it then it's a good mobo and will be enough for OCing your cpu


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 1, 2011)

It would be wise to invest in a AM3+ Based Motherboard considering budget & situation.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 1, 2011)

how about gigabyte ga 880gm-usb3 mobo @ 4.8k with 4 DIMM slots and 4+1 phase and also am3+ support.


----------



## Tarun (Oct 1, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> how about gigabyte ga 880gm-usb3 mobo @ 4.8k with 4 DIMM slots and 4+1 phase and also am3+ support.



sukesh i c u have got one but my question is even i have got a VIP 400w PSU but it has only 4 pin ATX and the mobo has 8 ????????????? did u plug in  only 4 pins into the motherboard ?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 1, 2011)

just plug the one 4 pin cable in to one of the 4 pin socket of the mobo.thats it.


----------



## topgear (Oct 2, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> how about gigabyte ga 880gm-usb3 mobo @ 4.8k with 4 DIMM slots and 4+1 phase and also am3+ support.



that's a very good mobo but while buying one he should make sure that it has 3.1 rev with black socket which means it supports Am3+ 

a 4 pin cpu power cable can be used in a mobo with a 8 pin cpu power socket but there's no guarantee how much OC will be possible with PSu like these - for Oc using a better quality PSU with proper connectors is always recommended


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 2, 2011)

yes op for overclocking you have to use a better psu.or else don't oc.


----------

